# Cub Cadet 1525 problems



## SP101

I used this tractor yesterday and when I tried to start it; nothing, tried again and it started fine. By nothing I mean it did not crank or anything. Today I went to move it from the carport and now nothing happens. The headlight will come on, the time and battery meter shows numbers properly but it does not even attempt to crank. Hook truck battery to it and get the same results. Any suggestions appreciated.

This tractor has the Kawasaki 15 hp engine if it matters.


----------



## CRussell

Check the stater terminal (S) at the ign. switch. You should check the safety switches on the seat and on the PTO for the mower deck. Check the connections as well of the switch, sometimes it is just as simple as a lose connection. These are the areas with the most problems. A wiring diagram wouldn't hurt for tracking the path of the wiring from part to part.


----------



## GreenFlyer

Agreed. If there is no action or noise when the key is switched to 'start', it is usally a wire connection issue. If the main wire to the starter OR the ground wire is not connected properly, the starter will not operate. If the seat or PTO safety switch is open, or both, there will be no current at all to the starter. If you have a multi-meter, ground the wire that connects to the starter with the key turned to 'start'. If you are getting around 12 volts and the starter is not engaging, then the starter is probably bad. I am working on one right now for a Bolens, w/a Briggs & Stratton 12.5 hp engine. Also check the ignition switch and the solenoid. Good luck.


----------



## dangeroustoys56

Dont forget to check the inline fuse comming from the battery to the ign switch - if the ign switch dosent have power- it wont crank over either.

Even the ign switch could be bad - dont rule that out.


----------



## ssettje

It sounds like, or should I say there is no sound, so it is your Solenoid or solenoid connection.


----------



## Boondock

*Need help*

New to the sight and can not find out how to post a question. I have a cub cadet 1525 that will not start. It has the kawasaki 15hp. It will crank it just wont start. It has a new battery, I checked the spark plugs and they spark. PTO is not engaged. Any suggestions?


----------

